# Embryo adoption



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Can anyone explain in clear english what this entails please.

Sorry if I'm being truly thick lol

xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I think it is where you have an embryo implanted that has already been created and frozen- so in effect it is a double donor embryo- I think some clincs abroad offer this. 

Hope that is helpful,

Livity


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi
  I hope I can help as I have gone through this and planning on again.  Embryo adoption/donation is where couples that have gone through IVF and had success have spare frozen embryo's and if they no longer require them they have the option to have them destroyed or to donate them too couples like myself who cannot create good quality embryos and my chances are very slim otherwise.
We have been matched up as close as possible to the donors hair/eye colour etc and I have had a FET with donated embies unfortunately it was aBFN but we are trying again soon I hope that helps if there is anything else let me know 

  Tracy x


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

hi there,
just wondered where your having your embryo adoption?
We had a fresh cycle of donor eggs & sperm, which was BFN, unfortunately there were no frosties from that cycle, so we now have to look at frozen embryo adoption. I am booked for a cycle in July at Hradec kralove in Czech republic. It's a supplemented natural cycle - last time I went through down-reg etc - but I don't need to this time.
Good luck for your next tx


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi 
    Sorry to hear of your BFN    I am having my treatment at seacroft leeds going for it again in Aug/Sept   


  Tracy x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me butting in.

I just wanted to let people know that embryo donation (rarely called embryo adoption in this country) *is available in the UK*. Often there are long waiting lists, and you never know if your name will come up, but you can get your name on lists here whilst exploring other options. My (NHS)clinic didn't tell me they even had a list (I'd have been happy to put my name down years ago, since I really don't mind about genetic connection to a baby) - so ask your clinic.

Some USA clinics do more 'embryo adoption', with almost formal adoption processes to go through (some tied to particular faith groups etc - wanting committed christian married couples to 'adopt' embryos).

In this country, donors are generally those who have created their families using IVF or ICSI and feel there own families are complete, but have embryos 'left over' that they would rather donate for another woman or couple than donate for research or allow to perish. It is only an option if the woman was 35 or under when the embryos were created, and if they have been stored for under 5 years. The legislation on rights of the child to have identifying information (at age 1 about donors applies in the UK. I know this is a factor for some - it has been my main reason for wanting UK treatment if possible, but as I rapidly head toward 42 I am increasingly considering the shorter waiting lists abroad....

Good luck Seemslike4eva next month, and Tracy for Aug/Sept. 
Hi to Livity and Millie!

best wishes
Elinor


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hiya ladies! I'm so glad i've come across this topic. I had ivf at the age of 28. My embryo's had to be frozen has i over stimed. We got 28 eggs. 24 fertalised. i've had 3 fets cycle's. 1 med and 2 nat. I've got a 2 year old and i'm now 14 weeks pg so 2 out of 3 have worked. We had 5 frozen embryo's left and we want to donate them to a couple. Tracy we are too at seacroft leeds. I need to fill the forms but don't know what happens next?

XDAWNIEX


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi
    Dawnie firstly huge congrats on your BFP as for what happens next I think befor you donate your precious embies you have to go for counselling to discuss it all we had too to become recievers it is couples like yourself that are hopefully going to give us the chance of being parents so thankyou    



  Tracy x


----------

